# PCOS false positive OPK?



## sweetnlorena

How do you know if you are getting false positive ovulation tests when you have PCOS? My dr never even mentioned that possibility to me. I am starting clomid this week and will test for ovulation using opks and will try to use temp charting too, but I'm really bad at remembering to do that first thing in the morning. Anybody have any tips on knowing the difference between a false positive and real ovulation?


----------



## CanadianMaple

I have High LH like people do with PCOS and they high recommended we do a monitored cycle with a trigger shot. I used to get a lot of false opks.


----------



## green turtle

sweetnlorena said:


> How do you know if you are getting false positive ovulation tests when you have PCOS? My dr never even mentioned that possibility to me. I am starting clomid this week and will test for ovulation using opks and will try to use temp charting too, but I'm really bad at remembering to do that first thing in the morning. Anybody have any tips on knowing the difference between a false positive and real ovulation?

I have PCOS and I did not get any false positives with my OPK.

I started testing really early before I was due to ovulate so that I could be sure that the first ones would turn out negative rather than give me a false positive.

I figured that if I got negative ones then I would trust it when it came up positive.

It worked and I got it right.

I got pregnant the first month that I used them, but then miscarried at 7 weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## wanna_bump

I used opks too and get 'real' positives when Im ready to ovulate. I get negatives all through my cycle so believe it when it turns pos, doing this along with confirming with temps is a good way. Im not on clomid atm so unsure of how/if it effects opk results. Good luck x


----------



## sweetnlorena

I've only gotten positive in two cycles, ever, but the last one I got a positive on day sixteen, then again on day eighteen (with cramping), so I'm not sure if that means I'm getting false positives, if I misread the first one, or if it was just some flukey thing. That was while on metformin...I start clomid tomorrow and am not sure what to expect.


----------



## J_Lynn

Every single OPK I ever took came up positive .... my LH is always high, my doctor told me just to chart my temp because the OPKs will never work for me.


----------

